# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Linee guida rendiconto 2006

## francesco

vi informo che sul sito della corte dei conti, sono state pubblicate le linee guida per la relazione dei revisori al consuntivo 2006.

----------


## GIANNI3862

Un saluto a tutto il forum ed in modo particolare alle tematiche sul controllo di gestione di cui mi occupo da poco tempo in una azienda ospedaliera. Spero di essere utile prossimamente e buon lavoro. Per adesso mi limito a leggere e prendere atto delle discussioni.

----------


## chiara

ciao Gianni, benvenuto tra di noi!!! 
Mi affascina tanto il controllo di gestione delle aziende ospedaliere...spero nei tuoi contributi e/o commenti....

----------

